# Modelle 2004 // Faunus FR



## AnthonyXIV (4. September 2003)

**************************
MASSIV
MÄNNLICH
MARKANT
die Attribute für das neue Faunus FR. Ein Steuerrohr von 1,5 Zoll und ein wuchtiges Unterrohr unterstreichen das Brachial-Image des Bikes! 


**************************

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus


AnthonyXIV


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. September 2003)

Wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit der Steckachse? Liefert ihr die Nabe auch gleich mit? Weil 160 mm breite Naben gibt´s ja eher selten. Oder sind´s doch 160 mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

